# Gluing Anubias to rocks



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes, I would recommend you take out the rock to glue it.

You can use cyanoacrylate glues (super glue).

There is no special preparation needed.


----------



## Aceman (Aug 16, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

It's preferable to take the rock out but not necessary. I've done both ways. Trim any bad stuff off the plant. I usually trim the roots a little. Put a small blob of superglue to the roots and stick it to the rock. You may have to hold it in place for several seconds.


----------



## Aceman (Aug 16, 2014)

Ok so, I just got a pot of Anubias nana and nana petite. I'm wondering can I cut them in half and turn them into 2 plants ? And if so what is the best way to do this ?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Aceman said:


> Ok so, I just got a pot of Anubias nana and nana petite. I'm wondering can I cut them in half and turn them into 2 plants ? And if so what is the best way to do this ?


If they are fairly large, then yes, you can split them along the rhizome with a clean, sharp razor blade (or a sharp pair of scissors).


----------



## Esteban Colberto (Mar 7, 2017)

I use Loctite Super Glue Gel and you can apply it underwater if necessary. Great purchase.


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

I use generic super glue from Harbor Freight or Hobby Lobby. You get a 10 pack for about the same amount as a single of the name brand stuff. The only difference is the name on the tube.

I just looked it up, a 10 pack of super glue gel is $3.99 at Harbor Freight. 25% off any item July 4th....$2.99.....


----------



## Esteban Colberto (Mar 7, 2017)

Kubla said:


> The only difference is the name on the tube.


No.

SuperGlueAndEpoxyTest


----------



## Aceman (Aug 16, 2014)

I just got super glue gel. I took out the rock to glue them down but I didn't end up cutting them


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

Esteban Colberto said:


> No.
> 
> SuperGlueAndEpoxyTest



I stand corrected, interesting article.

I'll amend my original statement to; strong enough to hold an anubius on a rock at a fraction of the price of the name brands.


----------

